# Audi S8 gets a new system



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought this would be a good place to show the build currently happening in my Audi S8. I drive the car around 150-200 miles a day for work, so it really needed a system to help me relax in Boston traffic. I also wanted HD radio, a good built in NAV system ( the factory system is outdated and cd based) and traffic updating. The radio I want with is the Pioneer AVIC-X920BT. I liked the way it can integrate with my IPHONE to allow Pandora Streaming. It sucks that I couldn't get a unit that would give me all this with superior sound quality. Hopefully soon enough someone will come out with a double din nav that does deliver the goods (the ability to get digital audio from the IPOD and bypass the D/As would be great!) The other flaw is MSN Direct. but I did purchase the add on tuner till it shuts down in 2012. Here is the kicker to this build: Although I spent many years in car audio as an installer, I am now in the home industry, so this build is being done by a good friend of mine, Shawn King, who has many years as an installer and is quite talented. We have been good friends for around 15 years and I have personally watched is abilities grow into a truly great custom builder. 

Being such good friends, Shawn knows I'm not too into the painted plexy neon lit installs that run ramp-id in the show scene, but wanted a well build great sounding audio system built into the car, not built to out shine the car. As of now I have know idea what amps I am getting! It is to be a "surprise". The front speakers were unknown for some time, but that didn't last long. The front stage is Phoenix Gold TI Elite 5's, a component system that consists of Morel MD22 tweeters and a Morel Elate 5" woofer custom built to specs provided by Phoenix. The front doors of my car contained Bose woofers in a ported enclosure, and a tweeter, and those stock locations are to be used.

The Sub section consists of three A/D/S AS12 12" subs in a sealed enclosure.

I am posting this here because Shawn is playing a bit "shy", and I wanted to show him off.

Deck getting wired up and ready for trim kit


















HD radio tuner










Sub enclosure built and trimmed into trunk


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Also the wiring getting run


























The Crossover to be mounted in the rear ski pass.


































and the factory amp wiring getting spiced into


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

and the big project, the front doors.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

More box pics


















and door pics


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Now the panels getting modified for the larger woofer










































And as the box and amp rack sit now


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking good man


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

tinctorus said:


> Looking good man


Thank you much...I am in my living room just crawling out of my skin to hear it.


----------



## routzong (Apr 27, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Sweet car with lots of room in the trunk!

Have you ever demo the Harman system in the new S8's? I liked it, but not as good as aftermarket by a long shot is my opinion.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

ChiTownSQ said:


> Sweet car with lots of room in the trunk!
> 
> Have you ever demo the Harman system in the new S8's? I liked it, but not as good as aftermarket by a long shot is my opinion.


Your referring to the B&O system? I haven't heard it as of yet, but that is in the newer S8's, mine is a 2002, and only came as a blows system


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

capea4 said:


> Your referring to the B&O system? I haven't heard it as of yet, but that is in the newer S8's, mine is a 2002, and only came as a blows system


Yea,, the B&O system.. Thats it. I like your body style better, and it is far better for an aftermarket stereo than the newer integrated console models.

Great system, keep up the good work.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Would love to hear it some time when it is done


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mless5 said:


> Would love to hear it some time when it is done


me too! maybe when its done  you close to the cape?


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice car.
How about a pic of the car, please. 
Isn't the A/C and vehicle info center integrated into the OEM HU ?


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

CraigE said:


> Nice car.
> How about a pic of the car, please.
> Isn't the A/C and vehicle info center integrated into the OEM HU ?


The HVAC is separate in my car, the radio did have a line of text output on the center display, but not with an aftermarket unit

this is my S8










and this is my A4 track car


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I was just about to ask if you had any pictures of the ride. Everything looks good.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

I love the A4. my buddy had one but totaled it. stock it was a great car. 

i love the install so far.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

MTopper said:


> I love the A4. my buddy had one but totaled it. stock it was a great car.
> 
> i love the install so far.


thanks, I've had that A4 for years. Its nothing but a pair of seats and a rear half cage now, no A/C or radio, but it is a fun track car.


----------



## HornetZ2 (May 13, 2010)

Looking Good! Must be some installer you have there!


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

HornetZ2 said:


> Looking Good! Must be some installer you have there!


Yea, he's not to shabby, just a bit shy


----------



## HornetZ2 (May 13, 2010)

capea4 said:


> Yea, he's not to shabby, just a bit shy


Yeah, unless he thinks he's right, then he's more then happy to tell you. Lol


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

HornetZ2 said:


> Yeah, unless he thinks he's right, then he's more then happy to tell you. Lol


Gonna start a build log too? Zack right?


----------



## tdiantonio (May 8, 2007)

looking good...I bet it will sound fantastic.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Your doing an already really great car justice, stellar work so for. I do
miss the comfort and quiet ride something like your S8 provides. I can
only imagine how great it would be on a road trip with a system like
this. Now you just need an IPAD or equivalent for some movies while 
on the move.

Great stuff, keep it up.


----------



## HornetZ2 (May 13, 2010)

capea4 said:


> Gonna start a build log too? Zack right?


I suppose I could, I've been slowly putting in my own stereo for a few months now. But our good friend Mr. The King is a few skill notches above me. 

Hopefully I'll be able to head up his way soon, and I'll be able to see your car before you.  But so far looks good, I talked to him today and he's not quite done yet


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

More pics from yesterday,
To hold the amp rack down


















The bolts for the sub box have to be insulated from the body of the car. The car is all Aluminum, and a steel bolt would corrode if it touched the body.


















And the big one....er ones, the "surprise" is out!!!!and the amps are.....










OLD SCHOOL Kickers!! ZR-1000 for the front stage and XS-100 on the subs, sounds like headroom!

More of the amp wiring


















Subs wired up


















and installed


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

I Also have a cool interior shot of the two amps, the kicker ZR-1000 on the left and the Kicker XS-100 on the right


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, I'll meet you in Boston, we will cook some pancakes on those trunk mounted grills


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mless5 said:


> Yeah, I'll meet you in Boston, we will cook some pancakes on those trunk mounted grills



Hell yea, perfect for tailgating, supply tunes for at least 1 of the paring lots, and grill my ribs n burgers


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Kicker!!!??? WTH is that old garbage doing in your ride?! Man I got some sweet Rockford amps yo! Let me know if you want to upgrade to some real sh*t bro. I'll hook you up! For realz!


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

shawnk said:


> Kicker!!!??? WTH is that old garbage doing in your ride?! Man I got some sweet Rockford amps yo! Let me know if you want to upgrade to some real sh*t bro. I'll hook you up! For realz!


Gee Shawn, i pretty sure you already hooked me up!!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice Install, where abouts on the Cape are you from? My parents live near Middleboro which is about 20 minutes from the Bridges.


----------



## cirodias (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice build!

Nice equips!

Nice cars! You have a _passion_ for audis?

Congratz


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

cirodias said:


> Nice build!
> 
> Nice equips!
> 
> ...


Thanx, and yes I do


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

beautiful rides,nice install so far


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

New pics of install

Radio brackets made










And the radio mounts to a large aluminum cage in the dash










The trim ring started, notice it follows the contour of the radio where the buttons bump out










thats all for now, thanks for all the comments, but they should all be directed at Shawnk, he is the man making it happen


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

I love that car. :thumbsup:

I had a normal A8 and always regretted not stepping up for an S8. 

The navigation system was atrocious, even for back in 2001. One little switch to enter addresses . No wonder the knobs all wore out.

Did you bother with the steering wheel controls?


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Just realized there were never any finished pics!!! DoH!









































































Finally got the grills done.... almost a year later :blush:


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

That looks sweeeeet!

How does it all sound now? Get together at some point?


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

That trunk looks sweet!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Mless5 said:


> That looks sweeeeet!
> 
> How does it all sound now? Get together at some point?


Thanks! But this is Shawn  Charlie is the owner of the S8. I'm just his long time friend/laborer! 

Personally, I think the system sounds fantastic! I'm extremely impressed with the 5.25" PG Elite comps! These speaks are taking every bit of the Kicker ZR1000 that's driving them and do surprisingly well with keeping up with the three twelves! The soundstage isn't perfect since we used stock locations but it stays super clean and very dynamic even at high volume!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

VERY nice attention to detail. Like me a good clean install.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

nice work man I'm loving the old school products


----------



## CLK63DK (Nov 20, 2010)

nice car and nice system!


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the car. I love the installation as well. Great job


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

awesome! and yeah love the old stuff...used to run all of those at one time or another in the past 

love your wiring!


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice looking car and build. Do you have any pics with the false floor raised showing access to the spare?


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## Cray-z-horse (Jan 11, 2013)

Fantastic Build. I like the attention to detail....like twisting the wires....makes for a GReat!Looking!Install!!!


----------

